# Recommendations for a good hunting shoulder holster? 686 8"



## Swordfish (Aug 23, 2010)

Any recommendations for a good hunting shoulder holster?
S&W 686 6” barrel


----------



## Doyle (Aug 24, 2010)

I've used both the Uncle Mikes Vertical shoulder holster and also their cross-chest bandolier.  I think the cross-chest bandolier is more comfortable.


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 24, 2010)

This is what you need.  PM me for more info.


----------



## Dub (Aug 24, 2010)

Recently bought a nice chest-shoulder rig from Simply Rugged Holsters.  You can search for my posts to see the holsters.  Any of the holsters work with the harness.

You can google for their webpage.


----------



## gkdir (Sep 1, 2010)

I've carried a "686-6", for a lot of years. Cross draw at belt level has always worked best for me. Have to make some adjustments when using a pack, but it still works better for me than a shoulder holster. Just don't like all that crap hanging on my neck and shoulders.


----------



## Swordfish (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks all.
The chest X-Draw wouldn't work out for me cuz I most often wear a Bino Chest Pac and the two would get in the way of each other, but I gave it a lot of thought. I also wear a back pack because I mostly solo hunt in areas where I have to hike in several miles, so the belt/waist holster would get in the way of the waist belt of the back pack.  I'm going to give the Banchi X-15 med. a try first.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Sep 3, 2010)

Sword why not attache the holster to the back pack waist belt? I use a fanny pack kinda thing and attach my holster to that when I carry my handgun along with my flintlock...


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 25, 2010)

Apex Predator said:


> This is what you need.  PM me for more info.



Saw this rig last weekend. Was impressed...way better than an uncle mikes ever dreamed of being. With this rig you are not locked into a one holster one gun set up. It can be used with any belt holster you own.


----------



## ranger374 (Sep 25, 2010)

check out the galco kodiak's.  i just ordered one for my 500.  only one shoulder strap, and the other goes around your waist.


----------

